
Show HN: Screen Recording for Bug Reports - carusooneliner
https://checkoutclip.com
======
carusooneliner
Hi HN!

Tao (@taot) and I have built a tool that allows users to create screen
recordings (via a chrome extension) for bug reports. I've been in the software
industry more than a decade and a significant part of it has been dealing with
bug reports -- writing reports and fixing bugs. Over time I've learnt that
good bug reports are tedious to create, they require great detail on the steps
to reproduce. In the last couple years through some projects I picked up
building video tools and figured that screen recording might help alleviate
that longstanding painpoint of mine -- creating good bug reports in the
fastest way possible.

Having talked to users, we found that a lot of people are already using
various offline screen recording tools like Quicktime, but they still require
users to find a platform to upload the video to and lack collaboration
features. Outclip aims to streamline the entire bug reporting process - from
creation to submission, while allowing users to collaborate with each other.
Hope you give it a try and find it useful. We look forward to your comments
and feedback for improvement.

------
rahimnathwani
I worked at a company that had a very similar tool for internal bug reports,
but AFAIK they never released it publicly. It reduced greatly the friction in
filing bugs, so probably increased the quantity as well as quality of bug
reports.

So glad to see Outclip. Usability looks great.

~~~
carusooneliner
Thanks for your words of encouragement! Very interesting to hear that you've
come across an internal tool that did something similar.

------
6841iam
Been an early beta user of outclip for a few months now. Robust app, works
well and looks very polished. I like that the devs have started to focus on
the bug reporting use case. Looking forward to seeing where they take this!

~~~
taot
Thank you for sticking with us! Outclip is developed for users like you, so if
we haven't talked to you yet, we'd love to have a chat and hear some more
insights from you!

